# Attaching a Mirror to a Small Box Lid



## cowboyup3371 (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm about at a finished point with the music boxes and looking to do a couple of things, one of which is to glue the mirrors on to the lids. I intend to stain the wood first with an Ebony color than glue the mirrors on. I found the posts mentioning "mirror glue" but the only stuff I can find locally is the Liquid Nails. As I only have a couple of weeks to Christmas, I really don't want to have to wait too long for a mail order to arrive. Will that stuff work or should I be looking at something else?

Also, the last time I did this type of project, the mirror fell off after about a year or two. Is there a better way to ensure it stays on or will I just have to re-attach it every so often?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Might be too late to adjust your current design but I would have made the lid as a frame that holds the mirror the same way you would for a glass pane.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

I always make a small wood frame for the glass which can then be glued or pin nailed to the box. You can go to my projects to see some examples.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Cowboy, I used T88 epoxy on one I did. So far so good, but it has only been about 6 months. I left an area unfinished in the center of the mirror so the epoxy would be attaching to bare wood. Be careful to not use too much epoxy or it will squeeze out around the edge of the mirror. DAMHIKT


----------



## AAL (Jun 30, 2014)

Is the surface on the rear of the mirror typical, does it have any texture to it, or is it really smooth? 5-minute Epoxy should serve you well for most surfaces as it will bond to most surfaces.


----------



## cowboyup3371 (Nov 10, 2017)

Thank you all. I almost picked up the T88 epoxy but at the last minute chose to use double sided tape. We'll see how things work out.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I used silicon caulk to glue to some mirror to a wall scones. A pair are hanging over my fireplace as I type this. We've had no problems.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

! + to the Silicone, did a wardrobe for the Granddaughter and talked to the glass shop about the danger of the large mirror possible breaking and they told me just to use Silicone over the entire back and no worries about any 
of the glass coming of in case it breaks. Just use a notched glue spreader and install it like a tile.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Mirrors are made with different kinds of backings on them. 
Clear silicone can eat through some of the backings after a years or so, maybe less.

I've always stayed away from clear silicone. 
Black is OK.

Big box stores carry this that works also.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Have you considered small decorative cleats to hold the mirror?
The cleats could be metal or wood and could be nailed, screwed, or glued to the top.
Considering that the color is ebony, how about some bright brass cleats?


----------



## cowboyup3371 (Nov 10, 2017)

Thank you for all of the information. I'll do some looking for the cleats as I like the idea of them but didn't see any at my local Woodcraft. It might be a reason to go find the Rockler store in Cincinnati


----------

